# You don't need to learn how to spell



## Ivan F Moala (Sep 18, 2004)

THE PHAOMNNEAL PWEOR OF THE HMUAN MNID


Aoccdrnig to a rseearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer in what oredr the ltteers in a wrod are, the only prmoatnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat ltteer be in the rghit pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit a porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe.


----------



## Legacy 21301 (Sep 19, 2004)

So what could this mean? :-

He cut his own bared.


----------



## elgringo56 (Sep 19, 2004)

I find that pretty interesting.  And, from your writing, I have to say, it appears to be true.  I suspect Ponsy will have a bit to say about this, though...


----------



## Legacy 21301 (Sep 19, 2004)

What do these words mean? :-

eaaabehiiilmnnrsssttm

eaeeimnnnrttt


----------



## Legacy 21301 (Sep 19, 2004)

And what about the ambiguities contained in the sentence below?
How would one know whether the word “three” meant “three” or “there”?

A Cnut ruled Eaglnnd in the eeelntvh cnutery but were three more Cnuts in Daemnrk?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 19, 2004)

Just shows you, Glaswegian is easier to learn than you thought................


----------



## Travis (Sep 24, 2004)

Ponsy Nob. said:
			
		

> What do these words mean? :-
> 
> eaaabehiiilmnnrsssttm
> 
> eaeeimnnnrttt



eaaabehiiilmnnrsssttm - the doctrine of supporting the social or political establishment
eaeeimnnnrttt - something diverting or engaging


----------



## Legacy 21301 (Sep 24, 2004)

I'll accept that as an approximation of the meanings and since you would have raed each wrod as a wlohe, you must have raed them wouthit a porbelm despite their being a taotl mses except for the frist and lsat ltleers being in the rghit pclae, if we are to believe the carp from some wrakens at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy.


----------



## Travis (Sep 25, 2004)

yup, got tehm btoh wtih no pbrelom   
Atculaly I was eptecinxg the fsrit one but the senocd took smoe tmie   

I wlil say its hdaerr to tpye like this tahn it is to raed it


----------



## Felix Atagong (Sep 27, 2004)

I saw this text in 4 languages when I visited the Technopolis museum in Mechelen (Belgium) this summer. So it works in Dutch, French and German as well.

Now try to read this aloud (without thinking): 
http://www.technopolis.be/en/images/watkunjedoen_foto/woorden-in-kleur_en.gif


----------



## Legacy 21301 (Sep 27, 2004)

Felix Atagong said:
			
		

> I saw this text in 4 languages when I visited the Technopolis museum in Mechelen (Belgium) this summer. So it works in Dutch, French and German as well.



That particular text works but it cannot be claimed that it works for everything (as the text claims).

As previously posted, it would not be known what is meant by "He cut his own bared" - unless it happened to be obvious from the context in which it were included.

But it may not be obvious. For example :-

He cut his bared and some of it got onto his bared.

(and similarly, were three more Cnuts ...?  vs.  were there more Cnuts ...?)


----------

